

Economics Teaches Us Not To Fret - kiba
http://mises.org/daily/2852

======
skybrian
He forgets that feeling bad about previous mistakes helps you remember them
and improves future decision-making. Someone who could immediately put
previous bad choices out of their mind once they've made a decision probably
wouldn't learn much.

------
kiba
Incidently, the term _TANSTAAFL_ , or _There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free
Lunch_ was an invention of science fiction writer, Robert A. Heinlein in _The
Moon is a Harsh Mistress_.

~~~
pasbesoin
He helped popularize it, but he did not create it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanstaafl>

~~~
kiba
I stand corrected.

------
toddh
Economics seems to be the only officially recognized form of utopianism.

~~~
kiba
I thought economics is often regarded as a _dismal_ science.

~~~
hga
No; my understanding it that that just refers to one of the first schools, the
Manchester School, which thought that improving the income of the lower class
would just result in their having more children and the families lot in life
not improving at all.

We now know that's totally false (look at how this is playing out in much of
the Third World).

